#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  catering

## Iman78

Salaam alaikoum,

Ik ben op zoek naar een catering, wie o wie kan me helpen en het moet niet zo duur zijn, liefst tot 2000 euro. Als je iemand weet, please adres of telnr achterlaten, alvast bedankt!  :Smilie:  

Veel liefs, Iman

----------


## Najatt

He iman,

Ik ken iemand die koude buffets doet. Het is lekker, mooi om te zien en goedkoop. Hij is echt goed je weet niet wat je ziet als de schalen klaar zijn. En ik denk dat je zelfs onder de 2000 komt.
Mail me maar op [email protected] als je zijn nummer wil hebben.

----------


## rachidaelouahbi

hallo Iman,

Ik heet Rachida en ik weet wel iemand voor je en het is goedkoop,
wil je meer weten mijn nummer is 0648031713. veel succes

----------


## mocro_eyezz

assalem..

Kent er iemand een catering die een site heeft ...
ja ..wilt diegene a.u.b reageren 


beslama  :love2:

----------


## mocro_eyezz

hallo iman78


ik ken een catering het is en hele goeie catering 
catering saada het is een toppertje erewoord..
het is een koopje vergeleke andere caterings 
het kost zo,n 3000 euro ietsie duur

----------


## omar4312

ga naar ---> www.afraah.nl

----------


## slachi

wat dacht je van fa&fa het kookduo
heel goedkoop en heel lekker

0648475462

----------


## elemiera

Hoi Iman,

Een goedkoop catering moet je bij EL EMIERA zijn in den haag, ik ben pas getrouwd en heb EL EMIERA ingehuurt, ze zijn echt om aan te raden. 

email: [email protected]


De naam spreekt mij aan daarom gebruik ik ook de naam elemier :knipoog: 


groeten

----------


## Ridouan

Salaam Alaykoem,

Ik raad je Ctering Yasmin aan ze zijn absoluut niet prijzig en hebben prachtige zaal decoratie's en het eten is ook heerlijk ze leveren goed werk als je intresse hebt pm me maar ik heb wat foto's voor je..

Wasalaam

----------


## Ridouan

Nummer Catering Yasmin 0616326787

----------


## lolaa

kawaliteit,professional service,prachtige decoratie,goedkoop, dan moet je bij Catering Al Amena zijn, wij zorgen voor alles wat jij wenst

Mvr.Saida
tel:0634020418/0206142772

----------


## lemjaskeuken

voor heerlijke gerechten kunt u bij mij bestellen voor prijsopgave kunt u me mailen naar [email protected]

----------


## hapjesdame

Mail me op [email protected] voor foto's. Wij verzorgen hapjes, salades, bestilla's en desserten.

----------


## Komijn Koriander

Nieuwe cateraar in Den Haag Komijn Koriander is een aanrader!

----------

